# My stuff updated list



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

living room set up

SVSsound 

S-Series STS-02 Tower Speakers
SCS-02(C) Center Speaker
SSS-02 Surround Speakers
TWIN SB12-NSD Subwoofers
AS-EQ1 Sub EQ

Axiom M3 v3 Speakers

Sony STR-K840P receiver 5.1 channel " I need to upgrade. "
Yamaha 3 head casssette deck. I don't really use it
technics 60+1 cd changer. I don't really use it
I have it hooked up to my computer.
vizio blu ray player
hitachi 50" plasma that I repaired.
cheap phillips dvd player that can play divx files that you burn onto dvd.

bedroom set up 

kenwood 5.1 channel reciver
hitatchi 50" plasma that I repaired. 
Vintage speakers realistic optimus T-200 with dual 10" woofers
another phillips dvd player that plays divx files.
kenwood center and rear surround sound speakers and a yamaha subwoofer.

extra living room set up
technics G91 amp 130 watt per channel ,K50 tuner, matching technics cassette deck, another technics 60+1 disc changer, 
infinity SM-152 that I blew the woofers 16" woofers and replaced them with woofers out of a set of pioneers cs-901 speakers i parted out that were beat up badly. They sound better with the replacement woofers then with the stock woofers. They give the svs speakers a run for their money. I hooked the svs to the same amp to hear how they sound at one time.
50" samsung dlp tv.


I also have another room in the house stacked with other audio gear that is vintage. I am an electronics pack rat I have a set of bose 901's and a set of bose 601's that need the foams replaced. I've been meaning to buy the foams and redo them. I have a set of vintage RCA DIMENSIA spk500 speakers that have cross carbon woofers and carbon tweeters and titanium dome tweeters that sound very good. They came out like in 1980 or so. someone just sold a set of them on ebay for 25 dollars. http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCA-Dimensi...84?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item2eb73c1888 They have a cast metal woofers. not cheaply made. They also have a real crossover inside them. I have to much stuff to list.


----------

